# Cataract surgery



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sigh. I couldn't put it off any longer, I'm going in for lens replacement on my right eye on the 20th. I've gotten to the point I can't read street signs until I'm right up on them, although I can see traffic well enough to avoid hitting turtles, elephants, squirrels and the like.  It's just that I can't see fine details any more. A while ago I pretty much gave up driving after sundown. My optometrist told me late last year that I would not pass the eye test for driver's license renewal (although that is not for another four years).

It's also made bicycling on dirt trails a bit dicey. It's to the point where small rocks on the path just escape notice until it's almost too late to avoid them. At 71 years of age, I don't feel like taking a tumble. I might damage my expensive cross-country bicycle.   

The last straw was a few weeks ago when I realized that I couldn't easily read the on-screen program guide on the Direct TV service.

I'm getting the lens that corrects for astigmatism -- I hope it's worth it, as the Medicare Advantage plan I have doesn't cover anything but the basic vanilla lens so I have to pick up the balance ($$$).

At the moment, I can still read books on my ereader even without glasses as long as it's held about a foot from my eyes. I looking for an improvement there, also.

Anybody care to comment on their experiences with lens replacement?

Next up: hearing aids.  


Mike


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Several years ago DH had cataract surgery with lens replacement. It went very well. He went from extremely nearsighted in that eye (focal point about 1 inch without correction) to 20/30. It is important to follow the eye drop schedule. A few years later he needed the YAG laser surgery as the back of the capsule had clouded. That surgery took just a few minutes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No tips/experiences, just best wishes for a smooth operation and recovery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so wishing my cataracts would ripen to the point that I need the surgery. Not so bad, yet, but bad enough to be annoying.

Best of luck to you. The surgery is almost routine and I'm sure you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a friend who had lens replacement relatively recently. She's MUCH happier now.  Doesn't even need contacts any more, though she's not got to get used to needing reading glasses sometimes. 

You'll be pleased, I think.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I had my right eye done in February.  The next morning my vision was 20/15.  I have had zero problems since.  I would mention that many surgery centers want you to be "knocked out" for it, but my surgeon and I decided to just have me take a valium.  Lots of bright lights and flushing out of the eye but it didn't bother me at all.  You might want to look into that if you're not a fan of anesthesia. Doc felt that will be the standard in the next few years.  

Am assuming your doc says you need the astigmatism one.  Don't just opt for it.  I have several friends who got it and did not have good results.  I believe the brandname is "Crystal" (at least phonetically). My doc says he will only use that particular one if someone specifically requests it. He also said he does not recommend the spendy lens if the patient really doesn't need it.  I have heard other docs are not quite so considerate. 

Yes, be sure to be extremely careful to follow the eye drop schedule!  I had to set my phone to go off so I'd remember!

Good luck!  You will love it!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I had my first surgery three years ago and had the second eye done earlier this year. Both were easy and the results were very much worth it. I shouldn't have waited as long as I did for the second one. I did have a little more trouble with blurriness in the second eye, but that cleared up with the use of moisturizing eye drops along with the very important prescription ones. Timers were used here also for making sure I didn't miss a dose. I opted for the basic replacement lens and to continue to wear glasses. 

Good luck. You'll be amazed at the difference!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I believe the brandname is "Crystal" (at least phonetically). My doc says he will only use that particular one if someone specifically requests it. He also said he does not recommend the spendy lens if the patient really doesn't need it.


I think Cristalens(?) is the lens that has both distance and near correction (multivision?). I recall somebody remarking it was many thousands of dollars more than the standard one. The lens that was recommended for me is slightly more expensive than the standard one but when I get the other eye done, I would just need glasses for reading. It might be worth it, but I don't have any particular objection to wearing glasses most of the time.

Mike


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I think Cristalens(?) is the lens that has both distance and near correction (multivision?). I recall somebody remarking it was many thousands of dollars more than the standard one. The lens that was recommended for me is slightly more expensive than the standard one but when I get the other eye done, I would just need glasses for reading. It might be worth it, but I don't have any particular objection to wearing glasses most of the time.
> 
> Mike


I have heard that Cristalens is very expensive and does the multivision thing. My friend who had it said it was not worth it, and he's had complications with the placement of it. Not a happy camper.

When it comes time to have my other eye done, I am going for monovision (close up in one eye, distance in the other). Should help eliminate the need for glasses at all.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Haven't had to have it so far. However, I wish you good luck and I hope it turns out OK.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> When it comes time to have my other eye done, I am going for monovision (close up in one eye, distance in the other). Should help eliminate the need for glasses at all.


I think that's what the general plan is for me, but I'm not quite clear on the close up in one eye, distance in the other ramifications. I have a call in to the clinic to find out more.

Mike


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Several years ago DH had cataract surgery with lens replacement. It went very well. He went from extremely nearsighted in that eye (focal point about 1 inch without correction) to 20/30. It is important to follow the eye drop schedule. A few years later he needed the YAG laser surgery as the back of the capsule had clouded. That surgery took just a few minutes.


This was exactly my experience, although I was considered 'young' for needing cataract surgery in both eyes (only 50 when I had it). I did NOT pay for the pricey astigmatism lenses even though I have astigmatism in both eyes. My vision is corrected to 20/20 for distance in one and 20/30 in the other. I went from wearing coke-bottle lensed glasses and being legally blind without them almost my entire life to wearing dollar store reading glasses for close work. The surgery was easy, the results miraculous, IMHO.

I also needed the YAG procedure in both eyes earlier this year - easy peasy if ever necessary. Good luck!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I think that's what the general plan is for me, but I'm not quite clear on the close up in one eye, distance in the other ramifications. I have a call in to the clinic to find out more.


Monovision isn't for everyone. I know it will work for me because I've been wearing a close up contact in one eye for several years (with the other one perfect for long distance without a contact) and my eyes adjusted well. Your doc should give you a contact to wear in the undone eye first to see if you can adjust to it. Lots of folks can't.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jmiked, just wanted to wish you all the best for the 20th.  I don't know a lot about it, but a friend had it done with one eye in June.  Is the basic the option that Medicare covers completely?  My friend went with the option that cost $1400 because Medicare didn't cover.  She is going to have it done for the other eye in a few months.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

I had both eyes done with a six week interval between surgeries.  So easy.  I was awake with just a tranquilizer.  Healing is fast but the drops are critical, you don't want swelling or infection.  The difference pre and post surgery is big.  Colors are brighter and it is easier to read, although I still use glasses for close work. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the very beginnings of cataracts, and my optometrist says it will be quite a few years before I need lens replacement. I am glad to hear there is a correction for astigmatism. 

As for hearing aids, go for them! I waited far too long.....and I have a MA in Speech Pathology and Audiology. I should have known better, but my audiologist has explained to me how well trained I am at figuring out what people say without really hearing it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm not quite clear on the close up in one eye, distance in the other ramifications.
> Mike


When my second son was getting his driver's license about 5 years ago, he had to have his vision tested... THe doc said his eyes were naturally set one for distance and one for close up... and not to worry about it, because his brain was used to it, and that he usually had older patients pay him to make their eyes that way. He said that after the surgery for older patients, that the brain adapts very quickly to using one or the other eye depending on the situation, and that our son was lucky to already have it naturally.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My dad had both of his eyes done this year, about 8 weeks apart.  I think the hardest thing for him was wearing the dark glasses for a few days whenever he went outside.
As the others have mentioned, the drops are very important!  You might also ask at your surgery center if they have any samples of the really expensive ones.  Daddy has medicare and it didn't want to pay much on the drops, but he got samples after the first eye so he didn't have to refill the script for the second one.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

There are generics for all 3 of the drops. Eye doc told me to put the leftover drops in the fridge for eye number 2. The name brand stuff is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the surgery on my right eye last week. Sure enough, it was a pretty simple procedure. I opted for the distance lens, which will take some getting used to, as I've been near-sighted all my life. I can watch now TV with my right eye without any glasses.  

The only down side so far is that when I'm reading, there is a little flickering off to the right edge of my vision as my eye moves across the page, but research on the interweb suggests that the brain stands a good chance of becoming accustomed to this after a time.

I have to admit that going without glasses gives me a slightly vulnerable feeling. I've always been wearing glasses during my waking hours for 55+ years.


Mike


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I had the surgery on my right eye last week. Sure enough, it was a pretty simple procedure. I opted for the distance lens, which will take some getting used to, as I've been near-sighted all my life. I can watch now TV with my right eye without any glasses.
> 
> The only down side so far is that when I'm reading, there is a little flickering off to the right edge of my vision as my eye moves across the page, but research on the interweb suggests that the brain stands a good chance of becoming accustomed to this after a time.
> 
> ...


I haven't had or needed cataract surgery (yet!), but I have been wearing contacts with the same mono vision setup as you are doing. Been doing it for nearly 20 years and I really like that I don't have to wear bi-focal glasses by doing this. You will get used to it soon! If (when, probably) I'll choose the same way for lenses.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that so far, so good.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

After the surgery, I started seeing small "arcs" of bright light to the top right of my eye.  The doctor said it could be a huge problem requiring immediate attention and to pay attention to it.  I went in and he checked everything and said I was ok, but if I got bigger arcs or started seeing floaters to call him immediately (even in the middle of the night).  He said it should go away after a few weeks (which it did). So I'm not sure if that's what you're talking about in regards to "flickering", but if it is be sure the doc knows about it.

Ain't vision grand??


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the surgery on my other eye yesterday. The new lens has not settled in yet, but having both eyes with the new lenses is a revelation. I got the lenses that correct for astigmatism, so I will be able to ride my bicycle and drive a car without wearing glasses for the first time in 50+ years (after the new lens settles in, of course). I may have to wear half-glasses for reading the car instrument panel, though. It will be a bit fuzzy otherwise. I still need corrective lenses for anything under about six feet.

The first eye I had done had uncorrected vision of 20/100 and this one had 20/60 or so. The first eye now has about 20/25 (although I could read one or two letters on the 20/15 line). I hope the second eye will be similar, although it will take several weeks to settle into its final state.

One of the four types of eye drops I have to use for the next several weeks is really expensive, almost $200 for a tiny, tiny bottle. The surgeon gave me a sample bottle to get me through the regimen for the second eye (thanks, Doc).

I'm still in the mind-set that moving closer to something will bring it into better focus. It won't. I need to undo a habit of 50 years. One unexpected advantage of the new lenses is that I can watch TV while leaned back a bit in my recliner. Previously this would have had me looking through the bottom part of my trifocals. This meant poorer vision than without my glasses. The couch potato wins again!

A distinct benefit of modern technology.


Mike


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I had the surgery on my other eye yesterday. The new lens has not settled in yet, but having both eyes with the new lenses is a revelation. I got the lenses that correct for astigmatism, so I will be able to ride my bicycle and drive a car without wearing glasses for the first time in 50+ years (after the new lens settles in, of course). I may have to wear half-glasses for reading the car instrument panel, though. It will be a bit fuzzy otherwise. I still need corrective lenses for anything under about six feet.
> 
> The first eye I had done had uncorrected vision of 20/100 and this one had 20/60 or so. The first eye now has about 20/25 (although I could read one or two letters on the 20/15 line). I hope the second eye will be similar, although it will take several weeks to settle into its final state.
> 
> ...


I had both eyes done 4 years ago and I still try to pull things closer to see better. You're correct, it doesn't work anymore, but a habit of 50 years is not an easy one to break! I'm glad everything has gone so well for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad everything went well. I'm beginning to think I'm about ready, too. Having a kindle and a fire make me think I see better than I do.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad you are doing well. Hope things continue to heal and go well.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad it went well for and hope all settles and heals well. DH had his cataract surgery in 2001 and still tries to bring things closer to focus. His sight is now 20/30 instead of a using a -15 1/2 lens. (He was so nearsighted that there wasn't a 20/nnnn equivalent.) 

My uncorrected eyesight is a bit worse than 20/200. While I need my glasses to find my glasses, I love being able to see close without them.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

For all future cataract patients: there are generics for all the eye drops.  Save a fortune! Also, the eye doc told me to save those bottles from Eye #1 for Eye #2.  Says they last for a couple of years (in the fridge).

Glad all is well, jmiked!! I'll be interested to know in the next few months how that astigmatism lens is working. I hear that's in my future for Eye #2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> For all future cataract patients: there are generics for all the eye drops. Save a fortune! Also, the eye doc told me to save those bottles from Eye #1 for Eye #2. Says they last for a couple of years (in the fridge).
> 
> Glad all is well, jmiked!! I'll be interested to know in the next few months how that astigmatism lens is working. I hear that's in my future for Eye #2.


My turn!!! Having the left eye done on Thursday.

Those drops are still expensive and all the instructions say to use the whole bottle.

Can't wait to see again. I can still drive at night, but if I want to see clearly, I have to take my glasses off.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

If you use the number of drops for the number of days prescribed, you should have leftovers. Yeah, even the generics are expensive.

Good luck, Gertie!  You'll love the results!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> If you use the number of drops for the number of days prescribed, you should have leftovers. Yeah, even the generics are expensive.
> 
> Good luck, Gertie! You'll love the results!


Thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Good luck, Gertie. Totally worth having it done. I was only in the surgery center for an hour with the last one. Hope yours is as speedy.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> If you use the number of drops for the number of days prescribed, you should have leftovers. Yeah, even the generics are expensive.


There was enough in the bottles for both of my eyes, except for the Ilevro (I think). The surgeon gave me a small freebie bottle that got me to the end of the regimen.

It's been four months since I had the second eye done. It's working out fine. I got a new set of trifocal glasses to wear at night because you lose a lot of depth-of-field at night, and it was difficult to read the GPS and radio and other car dials when not wearing glasses. It turns out I still wear my trifocals a lot even with 20/20 distance vision because it's handier than keeping track of multiple pairs of reading/computer glasses. And offers eye protection. They are much, much lighter than my previous sets due to not needing a large correction, i.e., thick lenses, for distance sight.

Just about the only time I don't wear them is when laying back in the recliner watching tv (no glasses), and laying in bed at night reading (I use actual reading glasses, tuned for between the close and medium range of the trifocals).

Good luck with the surgery, Gertie. It made a world of difference with me.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> There was enough in the bottles for both of my eyes, except for the Ilevro (I think). The surgeon gave me a small freebie bottle that got me to the end of the regimen.


My instructions are to use the drops for at least a month and then finish the bottle. Hmmm.



> It's been four months since I had the second eye done. It's working out fine. I got a new set of trifocal glasses to wear at night because you lose a lot of depth-of-field at night, and it was difficult to read the GPS and radio and other car dials when not wearing glasses. It turns out I still wear my trifocals a lot even with 20/20 distance vision because it's handier than keeping track of multiple pairs of reading/computer glasses. And offers eye protection. They are much, much lighter than my previous sets due to not needing a large correction, i.e., thick lenses, for distance sight.
> 
> Just about the only time I don't wear them is when laying back in the recliner watching tv (no glasses), and laying in bed at night reading (I use actual reading glasses, tuned for between the close and medium range of the trifocals).
> 
> ...


What distance lens did they put in for you? I opted for distance for driving. Then I'm hoping to only have middle distance glasses for computer work and TV. I moved my TV about three feet away because I couldn't read any of the info on it. I also watch a lot on my Fire.

Right now, the words I'm typing are very gray and I have to practically press my nose against the screen to read anything.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My instructions are to use the drops for at least a month and then finish the bottle. Hmmm.
> 
> What distance lens did they put in for you? I opted for distance for driving. Then I'm hoping to only have middle distance glasses for computer work and TV. I moved my TV about three feet away because I couldn't read any of the info on it. I also watch a lot on my Fire.
> 
> Right now, the words I'm typing are very gray and I have to practically press my nose against the screen to read anything.


The chart they gave me set up varying schedule for the eyedrops, depending on which drops they were. The most I had to do was three weeks one of them. One of them was only for a week. I had to do an additional kind of drops to lower the pressure in my eyes. Post-surgery the pressure went up, so I had to do this extra bit for a week or so to get the pressure back to normal.

I got the astigmatism-correcting distance lenses suitable for driving. They were a bit more expensive than the 'standard' ones that Medicare covers, but I wanted to be able to drive without glasses if I had to. For anything closer than about six feet, I need corrective lenses.

After a month or so for things to settle in, I went back to get a follow-up exam and a prescription for my glasses. I may or may not need a new prescription with very minor adjustments after a year or so.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have two different kinds of drops to use three days before surgery then I start a third one after surgery.

Then one drop 4x per day for one week then use until bottle is empty.
One drop 1x per day for a month then use until bottle is empty.
One drop 4x per day for 1 week then 1 x per day for 3 weeks then use until bottle is empty.

They didn't even tell me there was a lens for astigmatism. Mine is supposedly very mild.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I had the same eye drops regimen that mike outlined below. I had to set timers on my iPhone to remember which one to do when!

I am going for "mono vision" when I get my 2nd eye done.  First eye, which I have already done, was for distance.  Next eye will be for that mid-distance area.  Since I've worn a contact like that for years, I know it will work.  It does NOT for everyone.

As for the astigmatism; eye doc says I didn't need it with the first eye but will for the 2nd. It's at least $900 more depending on which one you go for.

Let us know how your surgery went!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I had the same eye drops regimen that mike outlined below. I had to set timers on my iPhone to remember which one to do when!
> 
> I am going for "mono vision" when I get my 2nd eye done. First eye, which I have already done, was for distance. Next eye will be for that mid-distance area. Since I've worn a contact like that for years, I know it will work. It does NOT for everyone.
> 
> ...


The intake nurse kind of dismissed my question about my astigmatism. All she would say was the doc sometimes went ahead and did the cuts for astigmatism. I like my eye doc but the surgical center and doc who's going to do the surgery are a separate entity under the same umbrella. They really are neither efficient (I've had to call them twice for scheduling when they are supposed to call me and they aren't as informative as I would like.

I will definitely let you know how it goes. I'll probably sleep through the whole thing even without anesthesia because I have to be outside waiting for the bus at 5:15 am.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The surgery went well, but I've been experiencing other problems. 

I got an awful chill when I went into the center and even warm blankets couldn't stop me from being cold. I had hot tea and hot chocolate when I got home but finally had to get out in the sun to warm up. Five hours later, I'm almost back to normal

The big problem is when they hooked me up to the monitors, my BP was way high. 187/147 and my normal BP is 130/90. It fluctuated up and down the whole time I was there.  I called my PCP and have an appointment tomorrow. It continues to fluctuate, but has not gotten all the way down to normal even once and has even exceeded the high at the center.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Gertie, sending warm and healing thoughts. Hope your BP is back to normal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BP was back to normal this morning and when I went to the doc at noon, it was 110/68. Pretty darned good for an old geezerette. Doc couldn't really explain it, but she cleared me for the surgery on the right eye.

Her comment was, "Why do they need clearance from me? They did the surgery anyway." I love this woman.

I went to the place where I had my glasses made and had them take out the left lens. Now I can wear my regular glasses, although the vision in my left eye still isn't good. They use 10x the dilation strength and it takes a long time to get back to normal. Plus, they put numbing drops in my eye when they checked the pressure this morning and the surgeon said it will be a few days before the swelling goes down. I sure hope I can see better than this by Monday.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad to hear your blood pressure is so good, Gertie!  Continued healing thoughts being sent your way.

Removing the lens of my glasses from the surgical eye did not help me before the 2nd eye was done.  The depth perception was still too far off between looking through a lens on one side and no glass on the other (and made me sick to my stomach).  What did help immensely was for the Dr. to put a 30 day contact in the eye still waiting for surgery.  If you are still having trouble by Monday, I recommend you ask about this possible "fix" until you get the other eye done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Glad to hear your blood pressure is so good, Gertie! Continued healing thoughts being sent your way.
> 
> Removing the lens of my glasses from the surgical eye did not help me before the 2nd eye was done. The depth perception was still too far off between looking through a lens on one side and no glass on the other (and made me sick to my stomach). What did help immensely was for the Dr. to put a 30 day contact in the eye still waiting for surgery. If you are still having trouble by Monday, I recommend you ask about this possible "fix" until you get the other eye done.


I have an appt on Wednesday and I'll be sure to bring it up.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have an appt on Wednesday and I'll be sure to bring it up.


Hope everything went well, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Hope everything went well, Gertie!


My eye pressure was good and the vision in my left eye is 20/30. They'll do the right eye on 4/2. I can't wait.

I'm doing fine with just the right lens but I'll be doing better after 4/2.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

That's great, Gertie! It took 3-4 weeks for each of my lenses to settle down to a more-or-less stable setting.

Yes, it's much better with both eyes done.  


Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> That's great, Gertie! It took 3-4 weeks for each of my lenses to settle down to a more-or-less stable setting.
> 
> Yes, it's much better with both eyes done.
> 
> Mike


Thanks. I'm very happy with the results so far.


----------

